# 2010 GTI 18" wheels, pirelli tires recall???



## audis4ed (Mar 19, 2004)

So my 2010 GTI with 5,000 miles purchased from Springfield VW has bubbles on both front tires. I did not hit any pot holes!!! the car sat for like a month through the big snowstorm we just had in MD, I fractured my knee and had a full leg brace which I couldn't drive anyway, after clearing almost three feet of snow and driving last week I noticed vibration right away, I figured flat spots from the car sitting so long, it didn't go away and I looked at the wheels, no dents, rims are perfect, but both front wheels have bubbles on the sidewalls. I am sitting in the dealer waiting room, they are going to see if there is any warranty coverage, has anyone else had bubbles? Im not an idiot my 2001.5 A4 had a bubble in the sidewall after a year of driving and Audi covered it (17" celebration wheels) I think pirelli must have weak sidewalls at least on these tires...


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 2010 GTI 18" wheels, pirelli tires recall??? (audis4ed)*

maybe try the mkV forums, you'll get more responses there.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: 2010 GTI 18" wheels, pirelli tires recall??? (audis4ed)*

If the Audi tires were from Continental, they had one year of road hazard coverage from the manufacturer. No such coverage from Pirelli, unfortunately.

For what its worth, we have not had any more (or fewer) bubble issues with the Nero AS compared to anything else in your size. The primary culprit is damage caused by an impact when the tires were below recommended PSI.
There are no recalls from Pirelli that we are aware of.



_Modified by [email protected] at 5:32 PM 3-3-2010_


----------



## audis4ed (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 2010 GTI 18" wheels, pirelli tires recall??? ([email protected])*

thanks! actually the audi tires were michelin pilot sport, I'm going to replace them with something else, toyo has a stronger sidewall IMO ive got those on my porsche 255 25ZR20 no bubbles from potholes, not sure which ones ill get though.


----------



## IMVR6SICK (Jan 19, 2005)

Dude i had the same thing happen to mine! Did you ever find out if there was a recall on them?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/recalls/recallsearch.cfm


----------

